# Greetings from West Java, Indonesia



## Antara (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I am from Bogor, West Java, Indonesia. I am in my mid 30 and only been studying traditional silat for two years. Still not good at it .

Glad to see you all here. 

Salam hormat...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome! Love Silat, what style of Silat do you train if you don't mind me asking?
By the way Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Antara (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome,



Tensei85 said:


> Awesome! Love Silat, what style of Silat do you train if you don't mind me asking?


 
Of course not. In my place it is common to ask about other peoples _mainan_ (literally: toy, or a game, a polite way in Jakarta ethnic language to refer to ones martial art). 

I am studying Golok Seliwa, a minor Betawi (Jakarta) style. I dont think any of you ever heard about it. As minor as that we are not even a school. Like many of other traditional styles in Jakarta, we are practicing informally within our small communities.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Great! I had a minor stint with "harimau silat" & "serak silat", what I mean by minor stint is my Wing Chun Instructor avidly trained in Silat & Muay Thai so he used to train us quite a bit when he would receive new material.

It's a great system, I enjoyed the training, unfortunately there's really no where in the State that I can further or even actively train. But who knows about the future...


Welcome again & I am looking forward to your posts.


----------



## just2kicku (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome!  I have also trained some Indonesian Silat.  Great to see more on the board!


----------



## Antara (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you...
... and thank you for enjoying silat, Tensei85 and Carol.

Just realized that someone posted Golok Seliwa here. What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to MT, the greatest thing since.. . um, chuck norris' beard!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 4, 2010)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Welcome to MT, the greatest thing since.. . um, chuck norris' beard!


 
Hey, remember everything involving his beard is strategically placed & evenly proportioned.


----------

